# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Отчетность за 1 кв.2019

## marik25

База Комплексная конфигурация 7,7 (ред. 7,70,577 )
При формировании книги продаж в отчете по НДС выходит след ошибка:
АвтозаполнениеСтрокиРазде  лаВТаблицеВвода( ТаблицаДекларации.НомерСт  оки, ИдГруппы1,
,,,,,, RP19Q1.GRP\NDS1813.ERT(1872)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (КодВидаТовара)

		Вот эта строка 1872:	
АвтозаполнениеСтрокиРазде  лаВТаблицеВвода( ТаблицаДекларации.НомерСт  оки, ИдГруппы1,


Может кто исправить эту ошибку!!!!!

----------


## marik25

Съелся кусок предыдущего сообщения.
я так понимаю, что ошибка в строке 1872 файла NDS1813.ERT

\NDS1813.ERT(1872)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (КодВидаТовара)

Подскажите пожалуйста как можно исправить!!!!!

----------


## perchi

"ТаблицаДекларации" заполняется внутри конфигурации в отчете "КнигаПродаж1137". 
Судя по коду данного отчета в релизе № 577 - для выходной таблицы (которая попадет в NDS1813.ERT под именем "ТаблицаДекларации") - 
там вообще нет поля "КодВидаТовара".
Значит, должен выйти релиз (надеюсь №578), в котором должен как минимум быть доработан отчет "КнигаПродаж1137".

----------


## perchi

Обновление (от 05.04.2019) регламентированной отчетности за 1 квартал 2019 года - не помогло.

----------


## Fltr

> Обновление (от 05.04.2019) регламентированной отчетности за 1 квартал 2019 года - не помогло.


Ошибки не в регламентированной отчетности, а в конфигурации. То же и в Бухгалтерии 4.5. Либо ждать обновления конфигурации, либо исправлять ошибки самому.

----------


## Mulex

Было дело .... Бух учет соседил с УСН) все работает ..... пишите мыло скину конфу .... 
https://radikal.ru/lfp/b.radikal.ru/...1f045t.jpg/htm

----------


## Mulex

И вообще .... господа) учитесь ГБ модуль править) и будет Вам счастье) ...... и денюФки)

----------


## Mulex

Кстати если вы еще не в курсе то 1С с 2019 года прекратила обслуживание 7.7 ..... теперь только не типовые конфигурации .... и только от нас програмюк)

----------


## perchi

Объявить о прекращении обслуживания - это одно.
А сделать финальный (577) релиз Комплексной - с неработающей книгой продаж - это другое.
Сомневаюсь в таком развитии событий.
Но не удивлюсь, если 578 релиз выйдет в мае, когда он будет уже никому не нужен...

Я глядел в конфигуратор - там таблица на входе отличается сразу по нескольким названиям колонок - 
не только колонка "КодВидаТовара" отсутствует. Придется, видимо, допиливать.

----------


## Mulex

oscar.strit@gmail.com  допилю доработаю) любая обработка не дороже 300 рублей)

----------


## Fltr

> Кстати если вы еще не в курсе то 1С с 2019 года прекратила обслуживание 7.7 ..... теперь только не типовые конфигурации .... и только от нас програмюк)


Не вводите людей в заблуждение. Сняли с поддержки только некоторые конфигурации.

----------


## marik25

Обновление 19q1006 не помогло. Увы!!!

----------


## Mulex

> Обновление 19q1006 не помогло. Увы!!!


Оно и не могло помочь, это регламентированные отчеты за квартал, а у вас отчет "Книга продаж" он лежит в самой конфигурации ... Я вытащил из рабочей конфигурации этот отчет как Внешнюю форму ... попробуйте запустить через ....Файл-Открыть ... если заработает то измените название на NDS1813.ERT и поменяйте на ваш не рабочий.
https://dropmefiles.com/895L1

----------


## Mulex

Кстати, как вариант можно скачать рабочую конфигурацию ... http://www.unibytes.com/folder/j4HwcRuXujkB ... и перекинуть ей базу ...

----------


## marik25

Прошу прощения, что значит Файл-Открыть ... если заработает
 - каким образом понять что оно заработало. Я не программист. Но вынуждена самостоятельно решать вопросы

----------


## marik25

И далее по ходу возникает еще одна ошибка.В разделе 3
\NDS1804.ERT(2907)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (БазаАванс20_120)

----------


## Mulex

> Прошу прощения, что значит Файл-Открыть ... если заработает
>  - каким образом понять что оно заработало. Я не программист. Но вынуждена самостоятельно решать вопросы


Запускаете 1С 7.7 ... открываете первую вкладку Файл - Открыть ... и выбираете скаченный файл КнигаПродаж

https://radikal.ru/lfp/c.radikal.ru/...3de76t.jpg/htm

Если отчет будет формироваться без ошибок то потом расскажу как заменить битый файл в конфигурации .... Не факт что заработает.

----------


## Mulex

> И далее по ходу возникает еще одна ошибка.В разделе 3
> \NDS1804.ERT(2907)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (БазаАванс20_120)


У меня складывается впечатление что у Вас нетиповая конфигурация, а при обновлении с типовой были выставлены пункты "с заменой" ... А если типовая то нарушен порядок обновлений (релизы) ....
Я ради интереса скачал последний релиз Комплексной R770577 .... там все работает ...
Тут либо к программистам которые доработают форму потому как она берет данные из несуществующих строк, либо переносить базу в типовую конфигурацию.

----------


## marik25

Книгу сформировала без ошибок.

----------


## marik25

Сейчас провожу эксперимент в новой базе. Там и обновлений не было. Однако не работает

----------


## Mulex

> Книгу сформировала без ошибок.


Уже интересно)
Прежде чем менять файлы обязательно сделайте копию всей конфигурации ...
Скаченный файл КнигаПродаж переименуйте в NDS1813  (кликните по файлу правой кнопкой мыши и выберите пункт переименовать)
Затем в конфигурации найдите поиском файл NDS1813.ERT .... удалите его .... а рабочий скопируйте ....

----------


## marik25

Сделал. Теперь в отчете по НДС вместо Сведений из книги продаж открывается отчет "Книга продаж". Далее не формируется сводный 3 раздел. Но там другая ошибка. 
NDS1804.ERT(3288)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (БазаАванс20_120). 
Проверила. Она возникает как с участием вашего файла, так и без него.

----------


## Mulex

Ну значит либо перенос базы в Типовую конфигурацию R770577 ... либо искать внешнюю отчетную форму на https://infostart.ru и просить местных на этом форуме скачать ее.

----------


## marik25

Спасибо! Попробую перенести.

----------


## Mulex

Да было бы за что.

----------


## Mulex

Вот кстати еще один вариант файла https://dropmefiles.com/0rdza КнигаПродаж1137
Не факт конечно но чем черт не шутит)

----------


## marik25

Тут старая книга продаж, где нет ставки НДС20%

----------


## Mulex

Здравствуйте Вы решили свою проблему?

----------


## YurySA

Здравствуйте. Собственно ситуация такая у нас Бухгалтерский учёт 4.5 (507) соответственно не обновлялся с ещё тех самых кучерявых лет, основная проблема то что отчёт по НДС с 2019 года в ней сделать не можем, обновление регламентированной отчётности нас не спасает так как релиз очень древний. Ставили эксперимент на копии обновляли конфигурацию до 648 путём объединения баз, при проверке отвалились вроде как не критичные надстройки. Но теперь при формировании книги покупок или продаж видно что всё что было по ставке 20% закинуло в 18%. В рабочей базе всё нормально. Есть ли идеи как поправить?

----------


## Mulex

Во первых я не совсем понял как вы обновились путем обновления баз) ...... Вы обновили конфигурацию ..... закидывает на 18% потому как у вас скорее всего закрыт отчетный период до обновления .....

----------


## Mulex

Я не могу на пальцах растолковать как это исправить ..... если база не Пентагона) то шлите исправлю .....

----------


## 666Rebel666

Не моё. Вдрук пригодится?

"Для комплексной конфигурации (577 релиз) 
Чтобы заполнялся раздел 9 необходимо дополнить код модуля Отчет.КнигаПродаж1137 (встроенного в конфигурацию) следующим образом. 
 В самом конце кода модуля - там где раздел -Основные Операторы Программы - надо добавить строки: 

ТаблицаДекларации.НоваяКо  онка("СуммаБезНДС20"); 
ТаблицаДекларации.НоваяКо  онка("НДС20"); 

Они необходимы для создания колонок ТаблицыЗначений, которые будут переданы в обработку формирующую раздел 9 декларации. 

Затем, в код процедуры  - СформироватьКнигу735(), там где идет заполнение ТаблицыЗначений  (та которая - ТаблицаДекларации) это 
примерно строки 3778-3785 добавить код: 

ТаблицаДекларации.СуммаБе  НДС20    = ПечСуммаБезНДС20; 
ТаблицаДекларации.НДС20= ПечНДС20; 

Этого хватит, чтобы заполнить раздел 9 
Не понятно, почему 1С та забила на 7.7, при том что для того  чтобы исправить 3 конфиги (Бухия, ПУБ, и Комплексная) и минимально протестировать достаточного одного хорошего знающего программера да 3 дня работы. И стоить все это будет как две годовых подписки ИТС, которая моя контора все еще платит за комплексную 7.7 
В отчете по НДС так же есть еще ошибки - не заполняются суммы НДС с авансов в разделе 3, надо править обработку заполнения раздела в 3 местах или руками заполнять. 
Очень надеюсь, что в 1С опомнятся, выпустят обновление конфигов до конца недели, и регламентированные отчеты протестируют хотя бы разок-другой  и  тоже исправят. 


Добавлено: 
Дополнительно: Для комплексной конфигурации (577 релиз)  

В обработке NDS1813.ERT заполнения раздела 9 в районе строк 1880-1890 нужно заменить строку: 

ТаблицаДекларации.КодВида  овара, //036 

на пустую строку вида: 

"", 

Это нужно сделать, т.к. в комплексной для элемента номенклатуры нет реквизита КодВидаТовара. Должны в обновлении добавить, т.к. в Бухии он уже видимо есть."

"Комплексная (релиз 577) 

В код обработки заполнения регламентированных отчетов в файле NDS1804.ERT, от 09.04.19,  для заполнения раздела 3 Декларации НДС необходимо добавить, в дипазоне строк 2875-2885 нижеследующее: 

ТабОтчета.НоваяКолонка("Ба  аАванс20_120",     "Число"); 

Этого хватит, чтобы заполнялся раздел 3 декларации, по кнопке Заполнить. 
Строка 070 (НДС с авансов) декларации, в версии отчетности от 09.04.19, заполнятся нормально - это они исправили."

----------


## YurySA

> путём объединения баз





> путем обновления баз)


уж видимо вам так хотелось))
период действительно был закрыт, будем посмотреть в этом плане
а отправлять 12 гиговую базу это ещё тот гемор))

----------


## Mulex

> уж видимо вам так хотелось))
> период действительно был закрыт, будем посмотреть в этом плане
> а отправлять 12 гиговую базу это ещё тот гемор))


))) 12 гиговую) .... это точно) .... да я бы и не взялся за такие хлопоты) у меня не те возможности в плане ПК) .....

----------


## tav-tav

кажется вышло обновление 578....

----------


## tav-tav

Релиз 7.70.578 от 15.04.2019
Новое в релизе:
1.	Форма книги продаж для 2019 г. скорректирована в соответствии с постановлением Правительства Российской Федерации от 19 января 2019 г. № 15.

2.	Исправлены выявленные ошибки.

----------


## marik25

Это я такая одна бедолажка? Релиз вышел новый, и вроде отчетность обновили. И книга продаж 1137 стала нормально заполняться. Только в декларации по НДС 9 раздел не заполняет 14 и 17 столбцы. Может кто решил этот 
вопрос?

----------


## tav-tav

недоделка очередная. либо будет ещё один релиз. Либо взять цифры из книги продаж в отчетах. Там столбцы заполняются. Если счетов -фактур не много получится в ручную перекинуть. Если много........ только либо ждать релиз , либо мучиться.

----------


## marik25

В первый раз такое безобразие. Придется видимо на восьмерку переходить.

----------


## marik25

Странно, что больше об этом никто не пишет. Вот я и думаю, может это только у меня такой косяк, а у все все нормально заполнилось

----------


## L15

У меня тоже самое, похоже  проблема  с таблицей для декларации из  конфигурации

----------


## tav-tav

нет не только....

----------


## pvs73

Решил кто вопрос? 578 релиз, отчетность 19q1007 - книга продаж ок, а декларация - фиг. Непонятно, ждать релиз или пытаться исправить. Вручную копировать циферки - занятие на пару дней :(

----------


## marik25

Вышел новый релиз по бухгалтерии сегодня. Конфигурация. Есть надежда, что и нашу обновят.

----------


## ВиталикЕк

Добрый день, Друзья!
подскажите как избавиться от такого
не формируется сводный 3 раздел
NDS1804.ERT(3288)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (БазаАванс20_120).

----------


## ВиталикЕк

7.7 предприниматель 7.70.290
регламентированных отчетов нет, пытаюсь притянуть их от базовой

----------


## marik25

Загрузите последнюю отчетность 19q1007 версия от 15.04.19.

----------


## ВиталикЕк

я её и загрузил, но так как 7.7. предприниматель не поддерживается с 01.01.2019, для него нет отчетности за 1кв2019, поэтому пытаюсь настроить отчетность 19q1007 от комплексной конф.

----------


## ВиталикЕк

Разобрался, пришлось править файл NDS1804.ERT, добавлять порядка 20!!! строк, сырое блин всё капец какой-то, люди у кого 7.7 УСН и бухгалтерия не смогут с этим файлом сформировать отчет

----------


## ВиталикЕк

кому надо пишите, скину этот файл исправленный бесплатно

----------


## myxa226

> кому надо пишите, скину этот файл исправленный бесплатно


добрый вечер!
можно мне файл исправленный на эл. почту myxa226@rambler.ru

----------


## Mulex

Доброго времени суток ..... oscar.strit@gmail.com

----------


## maxinqwerty

mxx собака list.ru

спасибо

----------


## кото-фей

6262567 собака bk точка ru 
и спасибо заранее.

----------


## Neofoton

И мне, пожалуйста gusev.av собака bk.ru

Спасибо!

----------


## tserj4

Добрый день.
У кого есть исправленная отчетность для комплексной Осно можете скинуть на почту tserj4 собака rambler.ru Не заполняется книга продаж.
Спасибо!

----------


## Lelik2966

[QUOTE=ВиталикЕк;536425]кому надо пишите, скину этот файл исправленный бесплатно[/QUOT
 Добрый день. Можно мне исправленный файл на эл.почту roa_2007@mail.ru/ Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Mulex

> Добрый день.
> У кого есть исправленная отчетность для комплексной Осно можете скинуть на почту tserj4 собака rambler.ru Не заполняется книга продаж.
> Спасибо!


Так вроде в релизе релиз 7.70.578 от 15.04.2019 "НОВОЕ В РЕЛИЗЕ:

1. Форма книги продаж для 2019г. скорректирована в соответствии с постановлением Правительства Российской Федерации от 19 января 2019г. № 15.
2. Исправлены выявленные ошибки."

Ставьте обновления и все заработает. https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%98!/page39

----------


## marik25

Это не мешает выпустить релиз с ошибками. книга продаж в отчете не формируется

----------


## tserj4

В релизе 7.70.578  та же ошибка. На Инфостарте есть решение проблемы: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1042547/

----------


## Mulex

> Это не мешает выпустить релиз с ошибками. книга продаж в отчете не формируется


Блин, ну не знаю) Сейчас специально скачал Комплексную R770578 .... и Книга продаж формируется без всяких проблем.

https://radikal.ru/lfp/b.radikal.ru/...444b4t.jpg/htm

----------

Марина2 (22.04.2019)

----------


## marik25

В отчетности?

----------


## marik25

Сама по себе книга формируется. Верно. Но в отчетности 9 раздел 9 (книга продаж) не заполняет 14 и 17 раздел. в этом основная проблема!

----------


## Mulex

> Сама по себе книга формируется. Верно. Но в отчетности 9 раздел 9 (книга продаж) не заполняет 14 и 17 раздел. в этом основная проблема!


Понятно.

----------


## Марина2

Здравствуйте, можно и мне файл исправленный на эл. почту 546298@mail.ru

----------


## Марина2

[QUOTE=ВиталикЕк;536425]кому надо пишите, скину этот файл исправленный бесплатно
Здравствуйте, скиньте мне пожалуйста 546298@mail.ru Cпасибо

----------


## Ден987654321

Буду очень признателен, если Вы сбросите и мне на почту исправленный файл - ddd74 собака rambler.ru. Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Галина 121525

можно и мне pcg2000_galina@mail.ru   спасибо

----------


## Fltr

> кому надо пишите, скину этот файл исправленный бесплатно


Может просто опубликовать ссылку на исправленный файл, а не плодить сообщений?

----------


## Mulex

В общем по Предпринимателям ..... оказывается поквартальная отчетность теперь будет выпускаться только по отдельному договору .... Стоит регламентированная отчетность в пределах 7000 в год .... Купил за 300 рублей у товарища ..... Задолбали эти танцы с бубном.!!!!

----------

kruglyakov (24.04.2019)

----------


## Галина 121525

кто нибудь скиньте  ссылку на  исправленную отчетность

----------


## snalge

> кто нибудь скиньте  ссылку на  исправленную отчетность


Вообще косяк в релизах. На 6 странице уже написано решение данной проблемы. Там указана ссылка на инфостарт http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1042547/
Суть заключается в косяке Книги продаж даже в релизе 578. Поэтому обновляемся до релиза 578. Взять можно здесь https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....ЛКИ!/page39
Затем идём в конфигуратор, в конфигурации находим отчёт КнигаПродаж1137. Правой кнопкой и заменяем на внешний КнигаПродаж1137.ert. Сохраняем изменения, и всё правильно начинает работать.

----------

songD (24.04.2019)

----------


## Ден987654321

> Вообще косяк в релизах. На 6 странице уже написано решение данной проблемы. Там указана ссылка на инфостарт http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/1042547/
> Суть заключается в косяке Книги продаж даже в релизе 578. Поэтому обновляемся до релиза 578. Взять можно здесь https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....ЛКИ!/page39
> Затем идём в конфигуратор, в конфигурации находим отчёт КнигаПродаж1137. Правой кнопкой и заменяем на внешний КнигаПродаж1137.ert. Сохраняем изменения, и всё правильно начинает работать.


Да, все классно, книга продаж в регламентированной отчетности заполняется!!! 

Но при нажатии кнопки "заполнить" в листе "Раздел 3. Расчет суммы налога.." выскакивает ошибка:
 "ТабОтчета.БазаАванс20_120 = Запрос.СуммаБазаНДС;
   \EXTFORMS\RP19Q1.GRP\NDS1804.ERT(2907)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (БазаАванс20_120)
И лист не заполняется!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, что здесь нужно сделать? Если это было уже где-то написано - ткните туда ссылочкой.

----------


## snalge

Регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2019 года, релиз 19q1007 от 15.04.2019 ставили? https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....сти/page64
 У меня с данной версией ошибок в 3 разделе не было.

----------


## Ден987654321

Да, конечно. Прежде всего обновил конфигурацию (у меня комплексная), а затем регламентированные отчеты

----------


## snalge

> Да, все классно, книга продаж в регламентированной отчетности заполняется!!! 
> 
> Но при нажатии кнопки "заполнить" в листе "Раздел 3. Расчет суммы налога.." выскакивает ошибка:
>  "ТабОтчета.БазаАванс20_120 = Запрос.СуммаБазаНДС;
>    \EXTFORMS\RP19Q1.GRP\NDS1804.ERT(2907)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (БазаАванс20_120)
> И лист не заполняется!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, что здесь нужно сделать? Если это было уже где-то написано - ткните туда ссылочкой.


Да. Такая ошибка появляется в предыдущих версиях регламентированной отчётности. Поэтому ставьте регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2019 года, релиз 19q1007 от 15.04.2019 и ошибка уйдёт. Ссылка на страницу 19q1007

----------


## snalge

> Да, конечно. Прежде всего обновил конфигурацию (у меня комплексная), а затем регламентированные отчеты


Просто, я только что проверил и поставил регламентированные отчёты из релиза 578 (там в инфо файле написано 19q1006. И у меня тоже стала выскакивать такая ошибка. Вернул 19q1007, всё опять стало работать.

----------


## Ден987654321

Благодарю Вас за уточнения! Действительно я ставил рег.отчетность из папки в составе обновления конфигурации! Проблема вроде решена (вроде - чтобы не сглазить)))
Последовательность такая: 
1. обновляем конфигурацию, 
2. обновляем рег.отчеты за 1 кв до релиз 19q1007 от 15.04.2019
3. качаем файл КнигаПродаж1137.ert
4. вносим изменения в конфигурацию, как указано в посте #72
Еще раз благодарю Вас snalge за участие в разрешении этой проблемы!!!

----------


## snalge

Всегда пожалуйста. Просто, я сам столкнулся с данной проблемой и пришлось потратить уйму времени для решения данного вопроса.
Подвожу итог.
1. Обновляем конфигурацию до релиза 7.70.578 от 15.04.2019. Берём отсюда.
2. Обновляем регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2019 года, релиз 19q1007 от 15.04.2019. Берём отсюда.
3. Затем идём в конфигуратор, в конфигурации находим отчёт КнигаПродаж1137. Правой кнопкой и заменяем на внешний КнигаПродаж1137.ert. Берём отсюда. Сохраняем изменения, и всё правильно начинает работать.
Всем удачи!

----------

songD (24.04.2019)

----------


## Mulex

Сколько не смотрю форумы столько не перестаю удивляться пытливости умов граждан бывшего Союза) ........ Можно же купить 1С.8x конвертнуть базу и пользоваться онлайн обновлением ..... но нет! Мы любим сами себе создать проблемы и потом их героически побеждать)

----------


## Fltr

> Сколько не смотрю форумы столько не перестаю удивляться пытливости умов граждан бывшего Союза) ........ Можно же купить 1С.8x конвертнуть базу и пользоваться онлайн обновлением ..... но нет! Мы любим сами себе создать проблемы и потом их героически побеждать)


Не все так просто.
На примере комплексной :
1.Купить ERP 2 от 88000 руб
2. Конвертнуть - вы пробовали?
3. Онлайн обновление - что в 7.7 , что в 8 одинаково.
4. Почти у всех 7.7 - доработана, а подготовка персонала, а другие требования к железу
Так что проблемы в обоих случаях. Ищем где их меньше.

----------


## Mulex

> Не все так просто.
> На примере комплексной :
> 1.Купить ERP 2 от 88000 руб
> 2. Конвертнуть - вы пробовали?
> 3. Онлайн обновление - что в 7.7 , что в 8 одинаково.
> 4. Почти у всех 7.7 - доработана, а подготовка персонала, а другие требования к железу
> Так что проблемы в обоих случаях. Ищем где их меньше.


Конвертнуть не вопрос ..... я этим занимаюсь уже 5 лет)
Да ..... конфа стоит денег ..... особенно для микрокредитных и корпоративных ..... но извините и в три щелчка все робит)
Единственный момент что в свое время .... народные умельцы стали делать не типовые решения и теперь беда печаль) но все решаемо)

----------


## Mulex

Для себя я уяснил единственное) Не получается подружиться с бубном? найди правильного шамана) ..... Заплати шаману ..... и будет тебе счастье) ..... Я к примеру с Предпринимателем по первому кварталу долго танцевал .. в итоге заплатил 300 рублей ..... и забыл!

----------


## snalge

> Для себя я уяснил единственное) Не получается подружиться с бубном? найди правильного шамана) ..... Заплати шаману ..... и будет тебе счастье) ..... Я к примеру с Предпринимателем по первому кварталу долго танцевал .. в итоге заплатил 300 рублей ..... и забыл!


Я не хочу платить. Если есть бесплатное решение, зачем я буду платить. А ваше решение приводит к лени и нежеланию решать проблемы, что в итоге порождает деградацию ума. Для этого и существуют подобные форумы.

----------

songD (24.04.2019)

----------


## Mulex

> деградацию ума


Деградация ума это когда теряешь тысячи за копейки)

----------


## L15

На заданный вчера вопрос (сайт 1С ИТС), выслали   md 579_1cv7  Правда уже позавчера НДС сдали. Так что скоро появится новый 579 релиз.

----------


## xdm3000

В  декларации НДС в разделе 9 , не заполняются колонки с 14 по 18 , либо заполняется только 10% НДС. Кто нибудь может помочь?

----------


## Денис19811981

Проблема осталась.

1. Релиз обновил до 578
2. Заменил "Книгу продаж" на внешний отсюда, с форума.
3. Поставил формы отчетности 19q1007.

После этого книга продаж заполнилась. НО...!

Если зайти в *регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2019 года*, затем выбрать НДС *раздел 9*, нажать сформировать. Сформируется раздел, где *столбцы с 14-18 не заполнены*

----------


## xdm3000

Ура , нашел решение . http://agkorepanov.ucoz.ru/index/ne_...v_1s_7_7/0-142

----------


## Денис19811981

Получается, что не доработанными оказались *Формы Отчетности 19q1007*?

----------


## snalge

> Проблема осталась.
> 
> 1. Релиз обновил до 578
> 2. Заменил "Книгу продаж" на внешний отсюда, с форума.
> 3. Поставил формы отчетности 19q1007.
> 
> После этого книга продаж заполнилась. НО...!
> 
> Если зайти в *регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2019 года*, затем выбрать НДС *раздел 9*, нажать сформировать. Сформируется раздел, где *столбцы с 14-18 не заполнены*


Вышел новый релиз 579

----------


## xdm3000

> Проблема осталась.
> 
> 1. Релиз обновил до 578
> 2. Заменил "Книгу продаж" на внешний отсюда, с форума.
> 3. Поставил формы отчетности 19q1007.
> 
> После этого книга продаж заполнилась. НО...!
> 
> Если зайти в *регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2019 года*, затем выбрать НДС *раздел 9*, нажать сформировать. Сформируется раздел, где *столбцы с 14-18 не заполнены*


Попробуйте это решение . http://agkorepanov.ucoz.ru/index/ne_...v_1s_7_7/0-142

----------


## Денис19811981

Это только книга продаж сформируется, а сама НДС из форм отчетностей за 1 квартал 2019 останется с той же проблемой.

----------


## Mulex

Господа .... вы уже извините затрахали со своей Книга продаж ..... https://dropmefiles.com/7OYJ2
Поключайте либо через конфу либо через допы ....... 
Сколько можно то  .....

----------


## Mulex

Он же сводный 3 раздел https://dropmefiles.com/Iw3jk

----------


## Mulex

Если у вас не типовая конфа то обнова вам как козлу футболка .... тут только ручьками руки эти должны быть прямыми .... а если не в кассу то ищите грамотного шамана с бубном! 
Если у меня руки из задницы в плане правки ... то заплатил челу и тот решил!

----------


## Денис19811981

> Вышел новый релиз 579


Всё заработало

----------


## Галина 121525

ну по вашему  совету я  заплатила, и человек  исчез!!!!

----------


## BarryHulky

Подскажите пожалуйста, увольняется главный бухгалтер. Отчетность за год сдавать не хочет.Документы сложены в коробки кучкой и вручены директору без описи. Можно такого сотрудника привлечь к ответности?

----------


## st_lav

Подскажите пожалуйста?
Выгрузка: Декларация по НДС (версия 5.06)
Выгружается Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость за период: 1 Квартал 2019 г.
Вариант: ОСНОВНОЙ, данные за 1 Квартал 2019 г.
Выгружается Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость за период: 1 Квартал 2019 г.
Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость: Титульный лист
не удалось открыть внешний отчет NDS1804.ERT.
Не удалось выгрузить отчет "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость".

----------

